# Tour De Cure - Napa



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Heading up there this weekend for the longest ride I have done since I started riding again. Doing the 80 miler if I can make it!!! 

Anyone else doing this event?


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

have fun and good luck! and thanks for fundraising for a good cause. i've been a type 2 diabetic for over 15 years. Just about 1 1/2 years ago, my health was really going south with all the complications...then, I found cycling and i'm convinced it has prolonged my life! i've done 6 centuries and 4 metrics in that 1 1/2 year time and i hope to do even more this year! thanks again!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

IIRC the course is mostly flat, so weather would make for the only possible struggles.

Was going to do that event last year, but school schedule had me go for the ~75mi Palo Alto event instead. To my surprise I climbed better than most, and got whupped on rollers when I expected the complete opposite. Being new to them, I was poppin' Clif Bloks like 7-gram rocks because of the taste.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Well - got the 80 done and I must say, it was a nice ride for the most part. My legs are feeling good and the ride is pretty easy. Unfortunately - unless they significantly change their rest stops I will NEVER support that event again. It was the saddest and most pathetic group of rest stops I have ever seen. Nothing but water to drink and fill your bottles with, food was just sad compared to all the other events I have done.

I will say that the food etc at the finish was great - but on course - terrible. They need to step it up BIG time moving forward. 

Other than that, the weather was great except from some wind and I now have a serious cyclist tan along with the racoon eye tan that goes with it!
;o)


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

We have a group that was out there. This was the 4th year we've done it and it's always a lot of fun.
Most of our team did the 50 but the wife and I were on a pink tandem towing a trailer and both my daughters rode with us as well....
I thought the rest stop food was ok. Bagels with almond butter and bananas are the best! pretzels, trail mix and cookies...and jelly bellys...lots of jelly bellys 
Fun ride and a great cause!


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

There was no trail mix, no cookies and nothing other than water to drink by the time we rolled through - they had run out apparently.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Shame. As I said, I was poppin' Shot Bloks at every stop last year. They also had sandwiches, bananas, some bars, bagels, water, 2 different sport drinks.

Not to come off insensitively, but if they had a single-pay option that costs less than the entry+minimum donation total fee I'd surely go again.


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I did the 100 mile ride and they did have cytomax mix at the 80 mile turn around and the fourth rest stop as well. I had overheard that they ran out of the mix because someone did not order enough of it. It was a great ride and well supported and there was still plenty of food left over at the end. The 75 mile palo alto ride in June is a lot harder in my opinion just because of the climbing but both of them are great rides and I recommend them all the time.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Running out is pretty poor in my opinion. We admittedly got a late start but were not the last people through by any means. I want to do the ride and help the charity but they need to get better rest stops for me to do that. They were in my opinion the worst rest stops of any organized ride I have done.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I did my 7th TdC Sunday and had a fantastic day. I didn't notice any shortages until we hit Calistoga near the end of the ride and they were running short of Cytomax but overall I thought the support was excellent. We had a nice group of around ten and did a 5:10 ride time. It's one century I'll always do and it's for a great cause.


----------



## Aussie Bob (Apr 23, 2010)

*Palo Alto TDC*

You guys need to do Palo Alto TDC its well organized killer rest stops well stocked with every thing a rider could need and an awesome meal and good entertainment at the end. This will be my 10th ride. Its not to late to join my team Team Red Silicon Valley .Cheers Aussie Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I would love to do it but I have limited myself to 2 charity rides p/year. I just cant keep asking people for money and I ended up kicking the entire fee myself last time. Have an AWESOME ride!! Next year I will probably do the PA one instead!


----------



## scubapilot2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Aussie Bob said:


> You guys need to do Palo Alto TDC its well organized killer rest stops well stocked with every thing a rider could need and an awesome meal and good entertainment at the end. This will be my 10th ride. Its not to late to join my team Team Red Silicon Valley .Cheers Aussie Bob :thumbsup:


I'm not new to being a type 2 diabetic but I am new to riding. I decided that I would try cycling to help my find somethng I could do to help me with excercise. I just got my bike in Feb. The longest I've ridden was 25 miles (no issues but mostly flat). I've also never done a group ride.

My friend in Michigan told me about this ride an I'm thinking that it would be a good entre into a fun, organized, group ride. Thing is that I don't know anyone and I'm kinda nervous. would this be the type of ride for me? Could I come out and ride with Team Red? If not, is this the type of ride that I would do solo?

I'm excited!!!


----------

